# Honda EB3500X Fuel Tank Options



## Jonathan70 (Aug 23, 2012)

I recently received a used generator. The fuel cap underside is horribly corroded and the tank smells like varnish. I immediatly noticed that the gas valve has been off, good thing. I talked to a few Honda dealers and everyone says the tank is unavailable, and the carb is likely gummed up to. Well I pulled the air cleaner cover sprayed in some ether, 1st pull it fired right up and I was able to get it to run a few seconds and it immediatly powered a drop light with no problem. 

So my question is, if I can not get a replacement fuel tank , can I retrofit a metal / plastic outboard motor fuel tank to fuel generator??? I know it will not be siiting on top of generator but will be on ground nearby with hose feeding fuel to carburetor ... Has Anybody done this?

Jonathan


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, that will work just fine. Be sure to install a fuel shut off valve in the off unit tank or line as well. Also make sure the exhaust and heated engine cooling air, are not blowing towards the off unit tank as well. The bottom of the new tank needs to be at or about the same height as the old tank to flow to the carb correctly. If you have too much fuel height it may over ride the float system. A very fine tank to use is a plastic one from a riding lawn tractor, and these can be had from most any repair shop that junks out old units.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

There are places that sell non Honda generator type replacement tanks that you may be able to adapt. One such place is Surplus Center in Lincoln NE. Roger


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

From my point of view, it would be best to take help of professional generator manufacturers to solve the problem with your generator.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Jonathan70 said:


> I recently received a used generator. The fuel cap underside is horribly corroded and the tank smells like varnish. I immediatly noticed that the gas valve has been off, good thing. I talked to a few Honda dealers and everyone says the tank is unavailable, and the carb is likely gummed up to. Well I pulled the air cleaner cover sprayed in some ether, 1st pull it fired right up and I was able to get it to run a few seconds and it immediatly powered a drop light with no problem.
> 
> So my question is, if I can not get a replacement fuel tank , can I retrofit a metal / plastic outboard motor fuel tank to fuel generator??? I know it will not be siiting on top of generator but will be on ground nearby with hose feeding fuel to carburetor ... Has Anybody done this?
> 
> Jonathan


Look for the serial number on the frame. It should be in the form of "EXXX-1234567" (4 letters and 7 digits). There was a change to the fuel tank starting with serial number 3100001, and that fuel tank is still available from Honda. It's part number 17910-758-801, and suggested list price is $175.08 . 

For units below that serial number, it's possible the newer tank might work. You might find a dealer who can order it for you with the option of returning it if it won't fit/work. 

[email protected]

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## Blue Hill (Jul 17, 2013)

I know I'm late to the dance, but I had a similar issue a few years back and you may be able to save the original tank. Remove the tank and take some acetone and pour some into the tank. Now take a handful of nuts or washers or something similar and dump them into the tank too. Now shake shake shake and shake some more. You may have to repeat the process a few times, but the old rotten gelled gas will get cleaned out and the tank will be like new.
Larry


----------

